# Looking for a House in the South of France?



## Chasseurs

Hello all,

Maybe some of you know the French TV show "Chasseurs d'appart" on M6.
It's a competition of 3 estate agents seeking for the best house that people are hoping to buy.
I work for this TV show and we are currently looking for estate agents who wish to do the show, and for people who need to find a new home (but they just don't have time, or haven't found THE ONE).
The TV show will take place in LE VAR (near Saint Tropez, Sainte Maxime, Saint Raphael, Fréjus, and surroundings).
If you wish to participate, you can contact us at chasseursdappart.var [at] gmail.com or on M6.fr

Looking forward to hearing from you soon,

Victoria


----------

